
Loading and running Hunt the Wumpus on Univac 1219B military mainframe - oxfeed65261
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OQCnO9qJxo
======
oxfeed65261
Found via
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunt_the_Wumpus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunt_the_Wumpus).

